# Tivo Stream always Bluetooth discoverable?



## hprs33b (Dec 17, 2015)

Is it normal for the Tivo Stream to be discoverable via Bluetooth? I noticed the other day when pairing a Bluetooth device with my phone that I could see "living room tv" as a nearby Bluetooth device even though I wasn't using it at the time. Seems like it's always discoverable which I found odd, normally a device only advertises itself like that when in pairing mode.

Is there a way to turn this off that I missed? I can't turn off Bluetooth entirely as the remote uses it and I didn't see any kind of toggle for discoverable mode.


----------

